# datei-zugriff



## dennisnowack (23. Oktober 2005)

Hi Leute,
ich hab einen Linux-Apache-Root-Server.
Darauf befindet sich der Ordner /Andreas/
Auf die Daten darin soll man nun über den folgenden Link zugreifen können, wie bei einem normalen Ordner eben, wie man es auch sicherlich schon im Internet gesehen hat.

http://84.16.224.162/andreas/

Es soll also effektiv jeder, der auf diesen Link geht, sehen können, was in dem Ordner ist und dies auch herunterladen können. Wie packe ich das an?
Über die .htaccess oder über die Rechte-Verwaltung?

Danke, Dennis


----------



## Helmut Klein (23. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Dennis.

Das geht generell über die .htaccess bzw. die httpd.conf. Sofern die Option "Indexes" über AllowOverride in deiner httpd.conf für den Ordner freigeschaltet ist, kannst du einfach eine .htaccess Datei in deinem gewünschten Ordner mit folgendem Inhalt erstellen:


```
Options Indexes
```

Daraufhin sollte dir der Apache beim aufrufen des Verzeichnisses eine Liste mit allen darin enthaltenen Dateien sowie Ordnern liefern. Falls nicht, hilft ein Blick in die Log-Dateien des Apaches - dort steht dann nämlich die Ursache, weshalb es nicht funktioniert.

Die Rechte der Dateien und Ornder müssen natürlich auch stimmen. Das heißt so gesetzt sein, dass der Benutzer, unter dem der Apache-Server läuft, sie lesen kann.


----------



## dennisnowack (26. Oktober 2005)

hmm.... okay, die Rechte stehen auf 
777 für diesen Ordner und in der .htaccess steht Folgendes:

Options -Indexes

Des Weiteren sind in der conf-datei die Indexes allowed und es kommt weiterhin in der error-log folgender Fehler:

84.60.123.89 Directory index forbidden by rule: /usr/virtualweb/www.dn-net.biz/html/andreas/ 

Hab ich etwas übersehen


----------



## Gumbo (26. Oktober 2005)

Um eine Einstellungsoption mit der „Options“-Direktive zu aktivieren, wird ihr ein Pluszeichen oder gar kein Zeichen vorangestellt. Mit einem Minuszeichen wird es wieder deaktiviert.


----------



## dennisnowack (26. Oktober 2005)

uuuuuups, das erklärt einiges...... na guut, ich teste es mal, danke... *hihi*


----------

